
How to get Google Chrome old versions between 46 to 49? - iamtrying
I need to play MP4 files which was working fine between Version 46 to 49. But since 50 there is many major bugs which i cant live with.<p>I can go back to Chromium but then MP4 files does not work on it, how can i therefore get Google Chrome version 46 or 47, or 48 or 49?<p>Please advise, i have tried many stackoverflow sites advise but they all seem to fail. can anyone show working example of real-world?
======
datalist
[http://www.oldversion.com/windows/google-
chrome/](http://www.oldversion.com/windows/google-chrome/) might work

But you would need to make sure to disable the auto update, and double check
as Google is very "persistent"

------
nness
I can't help, sorry. But curious, what broke with version 50?

~~~
iamtrying
Version 50 have a serious problem. Please check and spread the message else
WebRTC will die because of this problem:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=605385](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=605385)

